

New Stock platform - cashua
http://tickmarkt.com/signup/hackernews09
I have a new site that allows you to write stock trading applications and see how they would perform. Its in beta but I would love feedback.<p>http://tickmarkt.com/signup/hackernews09
======
drcode
You need to have examples for the backtester and screener ASAP... I can't even
figure out what language these should be written in... are they written in
Javascript?

Also, it was difficult to figure out how to create a new application... Put a
box around the "Create New" button to make it more obvious that that is a
button.

Overall, the concept has merit... You need to make clear that this is a
PROGRAMMABLE stock tracking website, since that seems to be the innovation
here. Might be something I would use, once it's more polished.

Note that you app somewhat limits users to "programmers who are also stock
traders", which could be a smallish niche... The barrier to adoption of your
tool are high as well- Steep learning curve. Also, many such folks may not
trust you enough to store their trading strategies on your site.

...You're going to have to create a _fantastic_ implementation of your idea
before a critical mass of people will spend the time to learn the system- Long
way to go.

But I can see what your trying to do and I think there is potential in this
direction.

~~~
cashua
It is javascript...thanks for your feedback

~~~
matticakes
Is the backtester "script" executed server side? Why javascript?

~~~
cashua
Both screener and backtester are executed client side. Its very opensocial
style of development. Also since this is private funded I dont have money for
servers on server side.

Also for the non programmers...the applications can be made public so non
programmers can use the public of applications.. Also the app developers like
in opensocial can throw ads on the screeners.

~~~
matticakes
Could you upload or paste a (complete) example backtest script?

~~~
cashua
The following code is for a backtester. I created the application on
tickmarkt. It checks when an exponential moving average with 5 day lags
crosses over the 10 day moving average and will open a trade. You might need a
large time period for this to work or you can lower the lag and it will fire
off sooner. I have some technical analysis indicators built into the system
that I will soon open source as well.

here is some example backtester code:

var hasTrade = false;

function Init() { }

function Tick() { //5-day exponential moving average var
ma5=analysis.Technical.ema('AAPL', 1 , 1 , 5 );

//10-day exponential moving average var ma10=analysis.Technical.ema('AAPL', 1
, 1 , 10 );

//invalid time data because of weekend if (ma5.length == 0 || ma10.length ==
0) return;

if (ma5[0].value > ma10[0].value) { //open a trade if we dont have one if
(hasTrade == false) {

    
    
          api.Broker.OpenTrade('AAPL', 
                               100,
                   'open trade on cross'); 
         
         hasTrade = true;
       }

} else if (ma5[0].value < ma10[0].value) { //close a trade since we have one
if (hasTrade == true) { api.Broker.OpenTrade('AAPL', -1100, 'close trade on
cross');

    
    
          hasTrade = false;
       }

}

}

function Destroy() { }

~~~
matticakes
can I email you at any particular address?

~~~
cashua
tickmarkt at gmail

Sorry Edit its tickmarkt not tickmark

------
twohey
I'm not a professional stock picker, but I found the interface confusing.
After I made an account and logged in I was not sure what I should be doing or
where I should go.

I managed to click around and find google, but then accidentally clicked a
trade button and now I have an open trade for 3 shares of google at 100.17! I
have no idea how that happened or what it means.

Your site is also a bit slow, but I'm assuming that is because you are under
provisioned and this is an alpha.

Good luck.

~~~
coglethorpe
"I found the interface confusing"

That's my experience as well. I'm not sure what the site is trying to do. I
had to sign in just to find out.

Care to explain the site for us? I'm not a trader, so I might be missing
something.

~~~
cashua
The site is basically a website where you can write backtesters and screeners
and there is a bit of social network/trading thrown in. Screeners and
backtesters work on algorithms to actually find and trade stocks. I have
traded in the past and always wanted something like this. There are software
packages but they are expensive and you need a lot of money for them and the
data feeds are expensive as well. My goal is to bring all this information in
an easy to use way.

------
cashua
Please let me know what you think of the site. Its currently in stealth and I
wanted to share it with the community.

------
jwb119
tried to sign up twice and got a "change you wanted was rejected" message

